
Russia’s passive-aggressive reaction to SpaceX may mask a deeper truth - gvb
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/03/with-dragon-russian-critic-says-roscosmos-acting-left-behind/
======
ordu
I do not see this reaction as passive-agressive. It is completely
understandable, that a crew safety is above all other goals, and that we need
to take all possible outcomes and get ready to them.

As to me the methodology of article is questionable, one can find anything he
want to find in the words of other while following this methodology.

From the other side, English is my second language, and American cultural
norms are foreign to me. I learned them to some extent but do not see myself
very good with them. From one more other side, English and American cultural
norms are foreign for Roscosmos too, so making assumtions based on some
subtleties seems far fetched.

I do not deny that Roscosmos is frustrated by his loss of monopoly on flights
to ISS. It seems highly likely that it is not very happy with that. But
attempts to turn inside out his attempts to be generous on some subtleties
when we cannot distinguish author wishes about reality and reality itself...
it is just disgusting.

